# Wie Beamer als "Zweitmonitor" einrichten, dass man darauf zocken kann?



## abdibile (8. August 2010)

Hallo,

habe im Keller einen älteren PC stehen, an dem ich meist arbeite oder mal ein Video oder eine DVD auf dem Bamer anschaue. Grafikkarte ist eine Radeon X1200 mit einem VGA-Ausgang (TFT) und HDMI Ausgang (Beamer)

Habe unter Windows 7 dazu einen normalen TFT (1280*1024) als 1. Bildschirm und den Beamer (1280*720) als zweiten Monitor eingerichtet mit "Desktop erweitern", sodass das Beamer Bild rechts das Desktop-Bild erweitert.

Ich würde ja gerne den Bildschirm geclodes darstellen, aber das bekomme  ich nicht hin, da TFT und Beamer unterschiedliche Auflösung und  Seitenverhältnis haben.

Wenn ich ein Video schauen will, schiebe ich das Mediaplayer-Fenster nach rechts auf den ebamer und maximiere es dort. geht einwandfrei.

Meist ist der Beamer aus, primäres Display muss also der TFT bleiben.

Aber jetzt will ich auch ältere Games (ohne Multimonotor-Unterstützung) zocken.

Wenn ich so ein game starte, schaltet es die AUflösung runter und maximiert sich auf dem TFT.

Ich bekomme es aber nicht hin, dass das Game sich auf dem Beamer anzeigt.

Irgendwelche Tipps zur Einrichtugn des beamers, dass das doch klappt?

Danke!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (8. August 2010)

Da musst du wohl kurzzeitig den Beamer als Hauptbildschirm festlegen. Hatte das vor Jahren mal, als ich Need for Speed III auf nem 60cm-TV gucken wollte. (-> das war damals total geil ).


----------



## lazy (9. August 2010)

Wie siehts denn aus wenn du die Bildschirme spiegelst? Also, dass beide das gleich anzeigen, dann müsste das imo gehen?!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. August 2010)

lazy schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn aus wenn du die Bildschirme *spiegelst*? Also, dass beide das gleich anzeigen, dann müsste das imo gehen?!



 Was meinst du mit SPIEGELN? - Klonen oder was?

Klonen geht nicht bei unterschiedlichen Auflösungen.
Außer man stellt den Monitr mit der höheren Auflösung so ein das er nur die des kleineren darstellt.
Was aber auch nicht wirklich Sinn der Sache ist.

Die beste Lösung ist --> einfach während des Spielens am TV diesen als primären Monitor angeben - mach ich mit meinem Lappi auch immer so.


----------



## Gast20140710 (9. August 2010)

lazy schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn aus wenn du die Bildschirme spiegelst? Also, dass beide das gleich anzeigen, dann müsste das imo gehen?!



von klonen würde ich wegen möglichen leistungseinbußen abraten - hatte das mal bei nem älteren notebook


----------



## NuTSkuL (9. August 2010)

kenne mich damit zwar nicht groß aus, aber warum sollte es da zu leistungseinbrüchen kommen?
wenn beide das selbe anzeigen muss doch nix zusätzlich berechnetw erden...oder?


----------



## midnight (9. August 2010)

Schalte doch einfach um! In Windows 7 einfach Windows+p drücken, dann erscheint ein Menü, da kannst du auswählen, was du haben willst. Damit kannst du auch den Beamer als ersten Bildschirm definieren und darauf spielen.
Clonen ginge, weil die meisten Beamer interpolieren können, das merkt man auch die entfernung nicht so stark. Problem ist, dass die Treiber das nicht packen, zumindest war das noch bei XP so.


----------

